# Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella



## Conchoolio (29. März 2006)

hallo leute,
ich suche ein ovalschirmzelt. ich möchte maximal an die 250€ ausgeben. bis jetzt liebäugel ich mit dem pelzer oval umbrella. hat jemand einen besseren vorschlag für mich? bin über alles dankbar.


----------



## Knispel (29. März 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

Das bekommste hier komplett für 189,99

http://www.carpbrothers.com/wbc.php?sid=1608cb6da7&tpl=produktliste.html&rid=48


----------



## esox_105 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

Oder meinste das hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Bivvy-Bivy-Pelzer-3-m-Oval-Umbrella-mit-Uberwurf_W0QQitemZ7230527474QQcategoryZ384QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nepenthes (29. März 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

bei Lidl giebt es nächste Woche Montag Anglerzubehör da is unter anderem ein Schirm mit dabei. Wolltest zwar ein Schirmzelt aber vielleicht hilft dir das ja auch weiter.


----------



## Sveni90 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

Ähm 
den Schirm bei lidl da würd ich nicht mal dran denken den zu holen.
Ob du unter dem schirm im regen stehst oder ohne schirm du wirst genau so naß.
Der is sowas von undicht das hab ich noch garnicht gesehen
Würde ich dir von abraten


----------



## Pilkman (29. März 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

Ich hab den Chub Oval Extra und bin mit dem Teil sehr zufrieden: Stabiler und schneller Aufbau, gutes Material klasse verarbeitet, bisher ohne Mucken wasserdicht selbst an den Problemstellen. 

Z.B. bei Schirmer bereits für 139 Euronen.

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=23231

Das optional erhältliche Overwrap kostet nochmal knapp 100 Euronen.

Siehe z.B. hier... #h

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=23233

Es gibt zwar bei Schirmer auch gerade ein Set aus dem Chub Oval und Overwrap für 149 Euro, aber da ich Schirm meist solo verwende, würde ich auf die Seitenteile und die hinten geschlossene Bauweise unter keinen Umständen verzichten wollen.


----------



## Knispel (29. März 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

@ Pilkman,

ist dieses nicht das gleiche ?
http://www.carpbrothers.com/wbc.php?sid=1608cb6da7&tpl=produktliste.html&rid=48


----------



## Conchoolio (29. März 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

danke schon mal. der chub sieht nicht schlecht aus. hat jemand noch weitere ideen?

hat jemand das pelzer oval umbrella?
wie siehts mit der qualität bzw. der dichtheit aus? das schöne ist das ich den nämlich mit ner bodenplane bekommen würde was beim chub so wie ich verstanden habe nicht dabei ist


----------



## Pilkman (29. März 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> @ Pilkman,
> 
> ist dieses nicht das gleiche ?
> http://www.carpbrothers.com/wbc.php?sid=1608cb6da7&tpl=produktliste.html&rid=48



Nee, das Pelzer-Teil hat ja ein Infill-Panel. Wäre damit vergleichbar dem Prinzip des Chub Reflex Brolly, wie das qualitativ aussieht weiss ich aber nicht... #h


----------



## Knispel (29. März 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

Ääääh, @ Pilkman, was ist das : Infill-Panel  #c #c


----------



## Pilkman (29. März 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Ääääh, @ Pilkman, was ist das : Infill-Panel  #c #c



Dat is dieses einzippbare Frontteil mit den beiden Moskitonetzfenstern und der Tür. Die "normalen" Oval-Brollies haben sowas nicht. #h


----------



## Knispel (29. März 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

Danke


----------



## Peter.Kloetgen (30. März 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

Hallo David,

Mal ein paar Gedanken zu einem Brolly:

- Vorteile: Schnell aufgebaut und sehr variabel aufzubauen, steht mit den Sturmstangen bombensicher und ist wie ein Dome zu gebrauchen

- Nachteile: Sehr große Packmaße, daher schlecht zu transportieren. ALLE aktuellen Systeme haben die Eigenschaft, dass das Schirmgestänge nach kurzer Zeit schon rostet

Wie von den Vorrednern schon gesagt, gibt es einige durchaus brauchbare Systeme am Markt. Achte bei einem Kauf in jedem Fall darauf, dass du ein Winterskin dabei hast, ansonsten sind Brollies meistens echte Tropfsteinhöhlen.

Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, komm doch einfach mal auf nen Kaffee vorbei, dann können wir ja mal ein paar verschiedene Systeme aufbauen, die ich im Keller habe..... Vielleicht wirst du dann sogar auf die Idee kommen, dass es durchaus auch ein "normales" Zelt sein darf.

Liebe Grüße

Peter


----------



## Knispel (1. April 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

Habe eine Frage : 
spiele neuerdings mit dem Gedanken, mir den Pelzer Oval Umbrella Shelter zuzulegen, da ich weg will vom klassischen Überwurf, ist mir bei Wind zu umständlich diesen alleine zu befestigen, außerdem schon rund 8 Jahre alt  . Da hier in Bremen nur Schirme mit Windschutz erlaubt sind, die diesen höchstens zu 2/3 umschließen und sich nicht schließen lassen ( alles andere wird als Zelt gesehen und eventuell zur Anzeige gebracht ) erscheind mir dieses System genau richtig. Abends eben die Frontpartie mit dem Reißverschluss einhängen und den Schirm in ein geschlossenes Zeltsystem verwandeln  und Morgens abnehmen, kein Aufwand. Nun zu meiner Frage : die hydrostatische Wassersäule beim Pelzer von 10000 ( Fox hat 5000 ) zeugt von erstklassischen Material, nur wie sieht es mit dem Reißverschlußsystem aus, ist der stabil und läßt er sich unter umständen leicht reinigen ? Wer kennt diesen Shelter und kann mir da bitte einmal Auskunft geben.
Danke


----------



## Merlinrs (1. April 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

Hallo Knispel 

Ich habe das Teil hatte auch schon mal was dazu geschrieben findest du hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65570&highlight=pelzer+oval

Wie gesagt achte darauf das es das neuere Modell ist das hat richtig stabile große Reisverschlüsse damit sollte es gehen wie du dir das vorstellst.


----------



## DjBaumi (2. April 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

Hallo,hast du schon mal nach dem Nash Profile Umbrella geschaut |bla: .Dort kannst du auch die ganze Front mit Reißverschlüssen rausnehmen und eine Bodenplane ist auch im Lieferumfang enthalten.Schau mal hier 
http://www.dynamite-tackle.de/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=570&osCsid=9ded8f5dbc0f4f9d55c35b18d3f4ac0b


----------



## Knispel (2. April 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

Auch nicht schlecht....


----------



## carpjunkie (2. April 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

moin leute!
also ich an deiner stelle würde mir das ultimate tarantula holen.
ich weiß jetzt kommt wieder ultimate.....und doof.und blöd.und halt ultimate...
aber nen koilege hat sich dat geholt und ich würd sagen das kommt schon mit dem nash hinterher...
die verarbeitung ist einfach nur geil!die nähte sind alle komplett verklebt,die mitgelieferte bodenpläne ist um einiges besser als fox oder so.war echt hammer beeindruckt!ach ja gibt zwar leider kein overwrap dazu aber das vom nash hog passt glaub ich auch. http://www.monstertackle.de/monstertackle/Ultimate-Protect-Tarantula-Bivvy-p-2400.html


----------



## Knispel (2. April 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*



			
				carpjunkie schrieb:
			
		

> moin leute!
> also ich an deiner stelle würde mir das ultimate tarantula holen.
> ich weiß jetzt kommt wieder ultimate.....und doof.und blöd.und halt ultimate...
> aber nen koilege hat sich dat geholt und ich würd sagen das kommt schon mit dem nash hinterher...
> die verarbeitung ist einfach nur geil!die nähte sind alle komplett verklebt,die mitgelieferte bodenpläne ist um einiges besser als fox oder so.war echt hammer beeindruckt!ach ja gibt zwar leider kein overwrap dazu aber das vom nash hog passt glaub ich auch. http://www.monstertackle.de/monstertackle/Ultimate-Protect-Tarantula-Bivvy-p-2400.html



@ carpjunkie 

ich habe einiges von Ultimate und bin damit sehr zufrieden, aber wenn ich die fest angenähten langen Seitenteile mit Fenster sehe, könnte das bei uns wieder als zelt angesehen werden, da hier nur "Schirme" mit Windschutz gestattet sind, welche diesen höchstens 2/3 umschließen. Die Forderfront einzippen würde ich denn Abends wenn alle Katzen grau sind.


----------



## carpjunkie (2. April 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

ach ja du kannst auch die komplette forderfront bis ,glaub ich, zum hinteren kleineren stormstick rauszippen.


----------



## Manni1980 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

Hi @all,

ich hatte bis jetzt den Ultimate Xentrax Oval Umbrella mit Überwurf, leider ist mir am WE der Schirm kaputt gegangen.

Jetzt wollte ich mir gleich einen ordentlichen zulegen, dachte da an den Chub Oval Umbrella Extra.

Besteht denn da die Möglichkeit das der Ultimate Überwurf auch bei dem Chub Schirm passt? ;+


----------



## Knispel (11. April 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

So, habe gestern mein Pelzer Umbrella Shelter ( Modell 2006 ) abgeholt, super Teil , super verarbeitet. Alle Stellen, wo Material durch scheuern geschwächt werden kann ( z.B. an den Gelenken des Umbrellas ) sind zusätzlich verstärkt ( Klettbänder ). Nähte verstärkt. Reißverschlüsse stabil. Auch die einzippbare Vorderfrond ist äußerst solide gebaut. Das Ding macht alles in allem einen Sturmerprobten Eindruck. Ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Merlinrs (11. April 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

Glückwunsch Knispel  Du wirst mit dem Teil viel freude haben.


----------



## Knispel (11. April 2006)

*AW: Schirmzelt / Oval Umbrella*

Will ich doch stark hoffen....


----------

